# woman busts boyfriend online map



## Lurking No More (Oct 20, 2012)

Woman Dumps Boyfriend After Finding Him with Another Woman in Online Map | Trending Now - Yahoo! News

Hope this is OK to post this thought it was worthy of a post here !!! This woman caught her boyfriend in an online map image.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg..lol. Just another example of how truth always comes to the surface. But how did this make it to the "news"? Talk about "exposing"...now he's exposed to the whole wide world)


----------



## GoBlue (Feb 21, 2013)

Grrr my ex has his car outside her house on the Bing "Birds eye" view". It was long ago but still relevant. Technology forces everyone to be a a bit more honest.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That is funny. It's also very unlikely to happen very often.


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

hehe technology will bust the cheaters. God bless technology


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Crap posted the same a minute ago


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

I´l delite mine


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GoBlue said:


> Grrr my ex has his car outside her house on the Bing "Birds eye" view". It was long ago but still relevant. *Technology forces everyone to be a a bit more honest.*


Nah, just a bit more clever.


----------



## GoBlue (Feb 21, 2013)

True. And here's a tip for those not so clever who have location services turned on on their phones. If you facebook message them (they do not have to be your friend), and they reply with their phone, there will be a map next to their reply with their location. 

I hate myself for how sneaky I have become!


----------

